# [SOLVED] DNS Client events 8018 + 11163



## Cest Moi

Getting a few strange events. Not too worried about them but would be good to get them cleared up.

Event ID's 8018, 8036 and 11163.

On our DPM servers (WS 2012 r2) we have been receiving 8018 errors (The system failed to register host (A or AAAA) resource records (RRs) for network adapter with settings).

After a bit of research and viewing these articles we unchecked the register DNS checkbox on the network adapter hoping this would clear the issue.

To be clear these servers are not DC's and have static IP's.

Since making the change the event error has changed to 8036 (The system failed to update and remove host (A or AAAA) resource records (RRs) for network adapter with settings

I don't understand why the machines are trying to register any changes seeing as they have static IP addresses.

Any ideas would be greatly appreciated


The 11163 error is very similar to the 8036 but on our Print Server (WS Standard 2007 SP2). We've not made any changes on this machine to resolve as yet.

Let me know if you need any more info

Thanks in advance


----------



## loda117

*Re: DNS Client events 8018 + 11163*

Can you post the "ipconfig /all" here 

Also are these machines Virtual or physical 

Have you tried "ipconfig /flushdns" and then "ipconfig /registerdns" 
if does not work try "netsh winsock reset" and restart the servers 

Are these machines pointed to internal DNS servers only or do they also have a Public DNs such as 8.8.8.8 or ISP's DNS server address as well?


----------



## Cest Moi

*Re: DNS Client events 8018 + 11163*

Thanks for the reply. The Flush and Register didn't clear it up initially as the Servers were still trying to register DNS and we didn't want this.

After the 8036 showing up on the 12/1 I may have been a little premature posting as after attempting to update and remove once, both machines have not made any further attempts and we have received no more 8018 or 8036 events.

I will leave this open for now as I want to check for the consistency of the solution when I apply the same change to the final server. I will mark this as solved beginning of next week if it clears up the 11163 as well.


----------



## Cest Moi

*Re: DNS Client events 8018 + 11163*

Clear of all error codes 8018, 8036, 11163 and 11193 as of 19/1


----------



## loda117

Cheers


----------

